# buffedCast Episode 189: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (19. April 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 189. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Setek (19. April 2010)

hallo,

ist schon bekannt wie das mit dem fliegen in der "alten/neuen"welt is kann jeder überall hinfliegen. nach dem ich auf einen pvp server spiele könnte es interessant werden wenn allys vom himmel in og fallen oder in den startgebieten.

thx a lot


----------



## Subotai2 (19. April 2010)

Als Zam letztens im Cast ein bisschen was über ältere Spiele erzählt hat fiel mir ebenfalls eine Frage ein..
Von welchem Spiel hättet ihr gern eine zeitgemäße Neuauflage? 
Und damit meine ich nicht ein Remake oder sowas sondern genau das gleiche Spiel wie damals, nur mit aktueller Grafiktechnik ausgestattet und lauffähig auf modernen Betriebssystemen.
Mir kämen da spontan Spiele wie Dungeon Keeper oder Albion in den Sinn (für die, die es nicht kennen: Albion war ein tolles Rollenspiel von Blue Byte, damit habe ich früher Stunden verbracht).

Was würde sich die Buffed-Crew an Neuauflagen wünschen?Warum grad diese Spiele? Was machen die Spiele eurer Meinung nach zu etwas so besonderem, dass sie eine Neuauflage verdient haben?


----------



## Brokulus (19. April 2010)

Ich hätte mal ein paar eher persönliche Fragen:

- Was ist euer Lieblingsmount/Pet ?

- In welche Instanze geht bzw. seid ihr besonders gerne gegangen ?

- Und wann glaubt ihr ersetzt die X-53 Reiserakete endlich das Zehvra ?


----------



## Ultimo01 (19. April 2010)

*Korektur von Letzter woche...*

Ich wollt wissen wann der Patch mit dem neuen Teil des Wyrmruhtempel kommt.
(Hatte Irrtümlich Patch 3.5 Geschrieben)


----------



## gnomgrol (19. April 2010)

Wie findet ihr es, dass Blizz den Content jetzt noch mit einem Raid (3.3.5) streckt, anstatt diese Arbeit in Cataclysm zu stecken? Wenn man nicht den Anreiz hat noch möglichst viele Bosse im Hardmode zu legen, ist das jetztige Equipt von Pdk, für Marken aus Heros und aus dem PvP ausreichend um eigentlich alle Raids und Instanzen zu erleben, und das besseres Equipt zu sammeln hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da mit Cata eh alles wieder wertlos ist. Mir scheint das deshalb nur eine Strategie zu sein, um die User noch bis Cata zu behalten. Aber macht nix, es gibt ja noch andere Spiele (zb. Battleforge=), mit denen mann sich die Zeit vertreiben kann bis zumindest mal die Beta startet. Achso, zu der noch eine Frage: Sucht Blizzard sich einfach ein paar Leute aus die einen Key erhalten und es gibt daran nichts mehr zu ändern, oder kann man noch irgendwie einen beantragen, oder kann einfach jeder teilnehmen, der sich auf Battle.net für Warcraftbetas angemeldet hat??
Sorry für soviel Text, wär trodsdem cool wenn ihr das beantworten könntet =D

MfG Gnomi


----------



## Lohreim (19. April 2010)

Hi

Ich würd gern Seteks Frage zum fliegen in wow etwas ausweiten und zwar giebt es informationen darüber ob man in zukunft von Kontienent zu Kontienent fliegen kann 
oder ob die Erschöpfungsmechanik wieder greifen wird?


----------



## schwertfisch07 (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn viele Spieler schon lange in WOW dabei sind, gibt es dennoch immer wieder Neueinsteiger. Für diese ist aber kein Einziger der ganzen Beiträge geeignet, weder was die Berichterstattung im Cast, in der Show oder auf der HP angeht. Die Tips und Anleitungen dort sind für höhere Klassen gedacht und das ist schade. Einem Spieler mit Level 22 z.B. bringen Tips zur Eiskronenzitadelle oder für den Sieg gegen den Lich King nicht unbedingt viel...
Denkt doch bitte vermehrt oder zumindest ab und zu an die Newbies, nicht alle sind in einer Gilde und bekommen alles erklärt. Und häufig bekommt man, so wie es mir vorgestern passierte, zu EINER Frage 3 verschiedene Tips und Antworten von 3 erfahrenen Spielern. Da ist man dann hinterher genauso schlau wie vorher...

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und ich denke ALLE spieler, egal wieweit sie sind, haben das gleiche Recht auf Information. Und gerade Anfänger könnten so effektiver leveln, Fehler vermeiden, Fallen umgehen, Geld sparen usw.

Also: ab und zu dran denken, daß man selber auch mal bei Null angefangen hat - das hilft allen. Die Einsteiger werden es euch durch Treue danken!

Ansonsten weiter so mit eurem Cast, ich kann immer kaum die nächste Folge erwarten - ihr macht das super!


----------



## Torridor (19. April 2010)

Hi,
mich würde es mal interessieren was ihr über die Worge und die Goblins denkt. Welche Rasse von den beiden wird wohl am meisten gespielt? Wie kommen sie denn bei euch an?


schöne zusamenarbeit noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Simpley (19. April 2010)

Gnome Schurke/Worgen Druide

Nordend/Mahlstrom

Astraldrache/Astralrochen

Skype/TS


----------



## MonsteR (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

mich würden Antworten zu folgenden Fragen interessieren:

a) Gibt es schon nähere Infos zu der angekündigten Battle.net-Friendlist? Wann wird man damit rechnen können?
b) Bislang bekommt man für eine Freundschaftswerbung bis Lv. 60 den 300% EP-Bonus. Ist das mit dem Add-On geplant auf 70 oder 80 zu erhöhen?
c) Wird durch die Eroberung von z.B. Gnomeregan als Ergebnis auch eine komplette neue Hauptstadt ins Spiel kommen? Ferner gab es mal Gerüchte, das je Fraktion eine Hauptstadt vernichtet werden wird. Was ist an den Gerüchten dran?
d) Wieviel 5er Dungeons wird es in Cataclysm geben, mit denen man die "Dungeon-Daily" machen kann? Wird man auf mehr Abwechsung (also mehr Dungeons) als in Nordend hoffen können? Die Auswahl an 5er war zu BC Zeiten ja deutlich größer als in Nordend. Was wird uns mit Cataclysm erwarten?
e) Der Todesritter kam ja als erste Klasse einer "Heldenklasse" ins Spiel. Damals hatte ich damit gerechnet, das zukünfig weitere "Heldenklassen" den Weg in WoW finden werden. Die große Anzahl an aktiv gespielten DKs zeigt ja, das das Konzept eigentlich (abgesehen von dem Problematischen übermächtigen Start des DK) auf ging. Sind weitere "Heldenklassen" seitens Blizzard geplant, oder gibt es darüber noch keine Informationen?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## hamerpala (19. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen welche heilerklasse ihr in Raids und/oder inis am besten bzw. Am flexibelsten seht.

MfG an die buffos und die ganze Community 
hammerpala


----------



## Rocksta (19. April 2010)

Wieso ist Marcell kaum bzw. gar nicht mehr im BuffedCast zu hören? 

gief Aggro-Gnom!!!


----------



## Kialex (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte Fragen ob ihr vielleicht ein App für den Ipod Touch oder Iphone machen könntet indem man die News , Shows und Casts aufrufen kann. Wenn ich unterwegs bin möchte ich mir so die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Ares16784 (19. April 2010)

Wird Cairne - ich nen ihn nicht Bluthuf - Bloodhoof, wie in einem älterm buffedcast erwähnt, umgeboxt oder war das nur ein Gerücht?
Wie fändet ihr einen Kampf auf nem Flugmount?

Wollt ihr wirklich DSA zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. April 2010)

Alle Welt redet davon wie schlecht, leicht oder langweilig (Vanilla) WOW geworden ist. Also ist nun der neue König im MMO Reich gesucht.

Was denkt Ihr wer der Erb Prinz und damit mögliche König nach WOW im MMO Reich sein könnte? Alle bisher noch nicht erschienenen MMO´s dürfen mit machen. 

Ich denke das Star Wars - The old Republic eine sehr gute Chance haben könnte. Was ist eure Meinung "Nach bisher bekannten Infos" dazu?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. April 2010)

Ares16784 schrieb:


> Wird Cairne - ich nen ihn nicht Bluthuf - Bloodhoof, wie in einem älterm buffedcast erwähnt, umgeboxt oder war das nur ein Gerücht?
> Wie fändet ihr einen Kampf auf nem Flugmount?
> 
> Wollt ihr wirklich DSA zocken
> ...



Ja wird er. Ich versuche schon verzweifelt einen Aufstand gegen den neuen Kuh King anzuzetteln. Doch scheinbar interessiert dies niemand. ;-(
Ich will den ollen Cairne behalten. Zur Hölle mit dem neuen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. April 2010)

Was werdet ihr gleich mit dem Start von Cataclysm spielen?

Euren Main ?

Einen Worgen bzw. Goblin?

Eine der neuen Rassen-Klassenkombinationen?

Oder

Einen eurer Twinks?


Wenn ihr euch für einen neuen Char entscheidet, werdet ihr dann mit accountgebunden Gegenständen spielen?


----------



## Thalandil (19. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr vom Fliegen in der komplette WOW-Welt? 
Ist es eig bekannt, ob man schon ab 80 sofort überall fliegen kann oder geht das wie auch in WoTLK z.B mit seinem erstem char erst auf 77?

Habt ihr seit letzter Woche euer mybuffed-profil verändert? =) 

@ Annette spielst du deinen Priester nur auf shadow oder healst du auch ab und zu?
@Annette und Susanne was haltet ihr von den Priester Änderung mit Cataclysm, seid ihr damit zufrieden?


----------



## CP9 (19. April 2010)

hiho liebe buffys

wollte mal fragen ob es aktuelle infos zu stargate worlds gibt? wird weiter drann entwickelt oder ist das projekt kommplet eingestellt? hatte mich damals für die beta angemeldte, da ich großer stargate fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: was haltet ihr von stargate universe? die erste staffel ist ja jetzt in deutschland angelaufen. dabei unterscheidet sich die aufmachung ja stark von sg1 und atlantis.


mfg, CP9


----------



## Gerbod (19. April 2010)

WoW: Welche Hoffnungen und Ängste verbindet ihr mit Cataclym? Welches Feature wird toll , welches wird nicht °ganz° so toll?



Allgemein MMOs:  Betreibt ihr Rp (roleplay)  ?


----------



## Pristus (19. April 2010)

Zu Cataclysm :

Ein Großteil soll sich ja Unterwasser abspielen, wie geht dann das mit dem Angeln ? 

Einfach mit einem Netz in der Gegend rum wedeln ? Oder können Todesritter mit Todesgriff Fische ranrüsseln können ?

Bin mal auf eure Spekulationen gespannt :-)



Ich hatte letzte Woche auch schon eine Frage gestellt. Leider war es aber schon zu spät um noch für den BuffedCast in Frage zu kommen. Es handelte sich um den Anfang von Tausendwinter. Welche Fraktion hatte TW zuerst bei der allerersten Schlacht ?


----------



## Graugon (19. April 2010)

HEY, wo ist denn mein Beitrag hin den ich um 13:00 geschrieben habe?


----------



## Revgamer (19. April 2010)

habt ihr von buffed schon sicher einen Beta-Key für Cataclysm 
und wenn ja werdedt ihr viell auch welche verlosen

mfG Revgamer


----------



## DarknessShadow (19. April 2010)

Gibt es eig schon neuigkeiten zum WoW Film ?
Also wird er schon gedreht ?
Weis man welche story da kommt (ganze Warcraft Story / Illidan / Arthas) ?


----------



## m0rg0th (19. April 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> - Was ist euer Lieblingsmount/Pet ?


Amani War Bear!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (19. April 2010)

Meine Frage zu WoW.. wird es komplett sichtbare Trollschuhe geben? Trollen sollen auch mal Schuhe gegönnt werden!


----------



## Nevistus (19. April 2010)

Hi,

ich würde mich für etwas von WarCraft 1 oder 2 interessieren. Habt ihr es gespielt? Worum ging die Story oder wie war das Gameplay?

LG Nimi


----------



## Paskovic (19. April 2010)

Habt ihr etwas Bestimmets zum 200 Jubiläums Cast vorbereitet? Wie zum Beispiel ein special guest?

Zu WoW:
Sind vielleicht schon neue Informationen zum Beruf Archäologie, welcher mit Cata eingeführt werden soll, durchgesickert?
Und was haltet ihr vom Solo-kill-meister Raegwyn, der ja schon einige Bosse im Alleingang getötet hat wie z.B. Sartharion?

MfG Paskovic


----------



## Priscja (19. April 2010)

Seid ihr glücklich mit dem was ihr tut ? oder hättet ihr euch etwas anderes für euch vorgestellt/gewünscht...

PS: Flo² ich will ein Zwerg (!) von dir.


----------



## Nedoras (19. April 2010)

Was macht ihr wenn die Cataclysm Beta anfängt zuerst ausser mit den armen schreiend im Kreis rumzurennen?

Milch oder Kakao?

Horde oder Allianz?

Unsinnige Fragen juhu ^^


----------



## Pymonte (19. April 2010)

Spielt eigentlich noch jemand von euch WAR? Und wie steht ihr zu den kommenden Hauptstadt-Belagerungen?


----------



## MonsteR (19. April 2010)

Kialex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte Fragen ob ihr vielleicht ein App für den Ipod Touch oder Iphone machen könntet indem man die News , Shows und Casts aufrufen kann. Wenn ich unterwegs bin möchte ich mir so die Zeit vertreiben.



Das wäre wirklich super, da das iPhone / iPad ja kein Flash unterstützt. Am besten mit einer Download Funktion für Videos.


----------



## Exitorz (19. April 2010)

Huhu, schöne Grüsse an alle die da mitmachen werden. (hoffentlich sind Zam und Annette dabei um Stellung zu nehmen *freu* siehe Frage 6)

Also, meine Fragen
1. [Ensidia, leider etwas älter aber trotzdem noch diskutabel] 
Hat Blizzard einen Knall? Wieso lassen sdie den Endspielcontent ohne Tests auf die Live server? Kein anderer spieleentwickler ist so dumm! Die GMs haben doch eh nix zu tun, wieso nicht einen Testrealm erstellen für Gms? Ensidia wurde zu Unrecht gebannt. Schenkt ihnen alle mounts und pets aus dem Store, wenn das genug Wiedergutmachung ist  

2. Habt ihr schon mal auf privat Servern gespielt und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht?

3. Sollte ich ein TS für free user zur Verfügung stellen?

4. Spielt ihr Wow mit Ton oder ohne? Ich hör bei mir immer nur BÄM, ich hab schon Ohrenschmerzen

5. Was findet ihr besser: PvE, PvP oder Erfolge? Mir persönlich gefällt PvP am besten, weil man sich mit anderen spielern messen kann und im 3v3 geplänkel auf unserem Server immer adrenalin fließt. 

6. Irgendwie fällt mir auf den buffedcast covern auf, dass Annette immer neben Zam steht. Interpretiere ich da was falsch oder ...

7. Was sagt ihr zu den kaufbaren Begleitern?

8. Hotfix für den Lil XT? Wenn man schon für zahlt sollte man doch n goodie haben... zB eine Nervlizenz(bin aber immer noch antistore) 

<br>9. Wie lange gingen die schenllsten speedruns auf ICC (bitte von 10, 10hc, 25 und 25er hc aufzählen)?<br>Dankeschön wenn ihr einige meiner Fragen beantworten werdet, ich habe als Bcast neuiling mal alle folgen geladen. Irgendwie hör ich aber immer nur den ersten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht weiter so,
Exitorz


----------



## m0rg0th (20. April 2010)

Paskovic schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwas Bestimmets zum 200 Jubiläums Cast vorbereitet? Wie zum Beispiel ein special guest?



Special guest ist eine gute Idee. Und eigentlich kommt da eh nur einer in Frage: HEINRICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorah (20. April 2010)

Hi, berichtet doch heute etwas von Age of Conan "Rise of the Godslayer". Finde das Spiel hat ne zweite Chance verdient und die gezeigten Videos und Bilder machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Warum veröffentlicht Ihr den Cast nicht schon am Dienstag Abend? Wenn er sowieso Dienstags aufgezeichnet wird ist er dann topaktuell und man kann Abends beim zocken ihn schon hören.


----------



## (c)hecker52 (20. April 2010)

Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr im Lotto gewinnt? Würdet ihr vielleicht sogar ein teil des Geldes in Buffed reinstecken? Oder würdet ihr aufhören hier zu arbeiten und vielleicht sogar nach Hawai oder L.A.oder so ziehen?


Grüße, 
der Hacker Checker =)


----------



## MonsteR (20. April 2010)

Könnt ihr für Nutzer von TS3 unter Vista oder Win7 ein gutes Overlay empfehlen?


----------



## Southern94 (20. April 2010)

Auf welches Gebiet freut ihr euch am meisten in Cataclysm?


----------



## Korodo (20. April 2010)

Hey Buffies,

*Für den WoW-Teil:*
1.Spielt jemand von euch auf einem RP-Realm und macht dabei aktives Rollenspiel? (Und wenn: Auf welchem Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 Wenn nicht: Habt ihr euch schonmal an Rollenspiel in WoW ran gewagt?
 Würde mich persönlich mal interessieren.
2.Ich würde auch gerne wissen ob es etwas Neues zum WoW-Kinofilm gibt^^.
3.Wird man sich diese Fraktions-Umhänge die bald kommen sollen erspielen müssen? (wie die Banner beim Turnier)
*
Für den 2.Teil:*
Könnt ihr euch noch an Jumpgate Evolution erinnern? xD Ich will wieder was davon hören...falls ihr etwas wisst...

mfg Korodo


----------



## Veritasse (20. April 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

Steht schon ein Termin für den Release vom F2P-Game Allods Online fest?

Und die Frage geht vielleicht eher an das Print-Team, aber wird es in einer kommenden Magazinausgabe einen Test über Allods geben?


----------



## Einsam (20. April 2010)

ich wollte mal wissen ob es schon werbe freie premium accounds bei buffed.de giebt^^
gelesen habe ich mal nichts und ich werde erst wieder premium kunde wen keine werbung mehr zu sehen ist ^^

mfg
einsam


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2010)

ich könnt ko,..... ähm... kollabieren wenn ich schon wieder bemerk, dass ich zu spät bin. mist
aber die rpc am samstag hat schon viel geklärt.

freue mich auf morgigen cast. tschakka

und falls das anette / susanne / flo / björn / bernd / michelle / chris / olli / zam / [insert nicht genannteen buffed mitarbeiter hier] lesen sollte: warum bringt ihr das forum nicht schon am montag rasu? so hat jeder genug Zeit sich einzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (21. April 2010)

Was werdet ihr als erstes machen, wenn ihr einen Beta Zugang habt und warum?


----------

